#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Standards - SATIP (Saudi Aramco Test Inspection Plan)

## pavlo

*Saudi Aramco Standards - SATIP (Saudi Aramco Test Inspection Plan)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Saudi Aramco Standards - SATIP (Saudi Aramco Test Inspection Plan)

----------


## tessios

can you please upload other discipline's ITP ?

----------


## tony4dfuture

Thank you very much

----------


## masood1369

Thank you

----------


## ravivva

thanks a lot

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Wildfire101

Thanks for the guidance

----------


## gerry_intam

The link is expired, please upload again. 
Thank you
 :Friendly Wink:

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Appreciate if you can share the valid working link for the documents. Thanks in advance.





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alain1980

please Reupload, the link is expired

----------


## bladimirtito

please reupload

----------


## buddy19

The link is dead, please re-upload again.

Thanks

----------


## m4metz

Please reupload the link is expired. thank you very much .

See More: Saudi Aramco Standards - SATIP (Saudi Aramco Test Inspection Plan)

----------


## Boudrilling

Thanks for your sharing

----------


## Tom Kitty

the 4shared link  did not work , If someone  can  share ?

----------


## hesham.helal

Thks A lot

----------


## congpap

Do we have the General Instruction as well?

----------

